# Terk HDTVI?



## MCLAREN369 (Dec 4, 2004)

Does anyone have experience with the Terk HDTVI indoor antenna?
It looks similar to the Zenith Silver Sensor that I have but the Terk has both UHF and VHF? 
I was going to buy it but I wanted to find some info about it first.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=1081899793854&skuId=6327496&type=product

Thanks!


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

DO not buy a terk, JUNK


----------



## genglish (Nov 4, 2004)

I have the Terk, I believe the same model you are talking about (the basic, non-amplified model which sits on top of your TV). I live just North of Indianapolis, and all of the Indy channels are available in digital on UHF, so I only use the UHF portion of the antenna.

I bought it at Best Buy as an "open box" unit for $29, and figured I would start out and try this cheapest option before spending any more. I haven't returned it.

I have mine connected to a Dish 811, and can receive all the OTA channels available in digital, in my basement. I do have a couple of windows facing South, where most of the towers are, so I'm sure that helps. 

Occasionally I will need to aim the antenna in a slightly different direction to receive the HD PBS and local PBS digital signals, but other than that, I'm pretty happy.

I'm sure I'm one of the lucky ones with digital signal transmitters so close to me, so YMMV.

Gary


----------

